# The Highland Woodworker - Free Woodworking Internet TV Show



## rocknchairman (Mar 1, 2010)

*If you can't get enough good woodworking content, try "The Highland Woodworker"!
*









*CLICK HERE TO WATCH THE SHOW*
*The Highland Woodworker - Episode 1*

The Highland Woodworker - Episode 1

Moment with a Master:
Roy Underhill unplugged! You've seen him on his long running television show "The Woodwright's Shop" on PBS…but you've never seen him like this! Roy opens his school, his home and his life to the Highland Woodworker. He even quotes some William Shakespeare for us! Why? Because a family member from long ago was the one who inspired the line from Will over a real estate deal!

Feature:
Whiteside Machine Company Router Bits:
Hear how the hard work in Bill Whiteside's basement grew into one of America's biggest router bit companies. Our camera's get a first hand look at how this home grown operation takes steel and turns it into solid success!

The Tool Box:
A workbench is the heart of your workshop! These days they come in all different shapes and sizes. Which one is perfect for you? The Highland Woodworker will show the practical purposes for that busy bench!

"Bert the Wood Expert" answers this terrible tongue twister:
What in the world would a woodworker do without wonderful walnut? His advice might have you rethinking your next project.

The Big Finish:
Hear how a new wood finish system promises to turn your labor of love into a marvelous masterpiece! It's as easy as 1-2-3! Wait until you see what it looks like on walnut!

What critics are saying…

" I just watched the first episode of The Highland Woodworker. Great stuff! ...Better than what's on TV! So glad you guys are doing this. Production value is great as is the content. I would like to promote it on my site" 
Marc Spagnuolo, The Wood Whisperer

"Now THIS is a woodworking show" 
(Said three commentators on the WoodTalk Podcast)

"...gave me what's been lacking" 
Matt Vanderlist, Matt's Basement Workshop

"...I'd love to see more companies follow their lead" 
Shannon Rogers, The Renaissance Woodworker

All of this and more on this first episode of "THE HIGHLAND WOODWORKER"!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Interesting, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Charles,

Thanks for the video. It was one of the most interesting woodworking video's I've viewed online. Your presentation wasn't too slow or fast paced. You also included information that would be of interest from everyone from the rawest beginner to an advanced woodworker. The details on walnut lumber was my favorite part. I carve custom gunstocks and mill my own logs to produce the laminated blanks I make from walnut, maple and cherry 4/4 lumber. The most interesting part was your interview with Roy Underhill. I'd love to pick through is log jam for some select walnut! I've bookmarked your site and I'll check back often.

I've looked at your beautiful photos on both your website and the Highland Woodworking site. I'd like to see, in a future video, how you dye and finish a tiger maple rocker. I'm sure a lot of other woodworkers would be interested as well. Thanks again for your videos. One day I'm going to build a Maloof style rocker and your DVD package looks like something I'll need to purchase.


----------



## Jack1420 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I just watched the first episode of The Highland Woodworker on my best online tv at my home. Great stuff! ...Better than what's on TV! So glad you guys are doing this. Production value is great as is the content. I would like to promote it on my site


----------

